# Serra ID



## keukeul (Sep 9, 2007)

hi all,

I need some help to ID this bad boy.Collected in Brazil.

Pics








What do you think about him?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Going by those pics I would say s. brandtii.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Ja said:


> Going by those pics I would say s. brandtii.


I agree...they are great fish. Mine took awhile to come out of its shell, but it has become one of my favorite fish to watch.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

Brantii is right for sure never owned one as of yet but sure i will


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Brandtii


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

Yeah Brandtii. Nice species


----------



## keukeul (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks dudes,

That 's i was thinking too,but he was sold to me as a S.Marginatus.
Damn,the first was a Maculatus instead of a Brantii and now a Brandtii for a Marginatus








Anyway i am





















because i have got a Brandtii finally.

Maybe one day,i will find a Marginatus but in France it's very difficult to have one


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I am not a great ID'er but I am not sure if I would rule out S.Marginatus. the head shape looks more Marginatus and the anal and dorsal fin placement don't look like a Brandtii to me. I hope it's a brandtii because you seem to want one bad but I think it's S.Marginatus.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Puddjuice said:


> I am not a great ID'er but I am not sure if I would rule out S.Marginatus. the head shape looks more Marginatus and the anal and dorsal fin placement don't look like a Brandtii to me. I hope it's a brandtii because you seem to want one bad but I think it's S.Marginatus.


Definitely not a marginatus...body shape isn't even close. Check out OPEFE and read the descriptions and look at the pictures. Body proportions, anal fin, tail fin, and coloration is all wrong.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Without knowing the locality, probably S. compressus.


----------



## keukeul (Sep 9, 2007)

I do not know exactly where he was collected.

Well,i am going to grow up him and i will post some new pics in few month.
That is the only one solution because for now he is about 4 inches (10/12 cm)

Finally,if he is a Brandtii,Compressus or Marginatus,i do not care because he is really a lil devil







He is always chasing small feeders(he has eaten about 50 feeders in one month) and he is not shy.He is very active for a Serra!!!
I love this bad boy









Sorry for my english but i hope you understand me









Thanks for help.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

keukeul said:


> I do not know exactly where he was collected.
> 
> Well,i am going to grow up him and i will post some new pics in few month.
> That is the only one solution because for now he is about 4 inches (10/12 cm)
> ...


It's a great looking serra regardless of it's true ID but 50 feeders in one month, I would definately stop that feeding practice and just give it feeders once in a while.


----------



## keukeul (Sep 9, 2007)

I do not precise but feeders were very small (cichlassoma nigrofaciatum babies) < 1 inch.

At the beginning, i tried to fed him with shrimps, frozen bloodworms and others but he refused that dead food so i put about 2 x 25 babies and at date there are 3 or 4,no more.

I am thinking to feed him in a couple of weeks and then, i'll give him some shrimps and i will see if he refuse again :laugh:

You have another idea to accustom him at "dead food" ?


----------

